# How does auto-braking work on Murano?



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

One of my colleague had a small car accident yesterday. When he just drove on the way outside gargag, morning sunlight directly hit his eyes and he couldn't see anything for a second. Then, hit the front car because he didn't reduce speed when front car stopped. (but he said his speed was lower then 10 MPH)

I am looking for 2016 Murano and defintely I want to have every safety features. According to Nissan USA website:

"Forward Emergency Braking gives you audio and visual display warnings to help you reduce your speed if necessary. If a collision is unavoidable, this feature will engage the brakes to help reduce both the speed of the impact and the damage caused."

I hope with this system, some thing like my colleague's accident can be completely avoided.

Does anyone know more detail about this? Can this system completely stop the car under ?? miles per hour?


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi Lin8810,

I don't know about this in as much detail as you'd probably like, but when I was researching the car I did come across this. The Murano does have a whole list of safety features that are either standard or available - like the blind spot warning lights, the all around camera deal, and the braking. When it comes to the Forward Emergency Braking, it just has to do with sensors in the car that monitor the vehicle in front of you (and it actually also monitors the vehicle in front of that one too). I don't have this feature, but I imagine if the car in front of you suddenly starts to slow up and you are coming onto it way too fast you will get some kind of signals first to tell you to put the brakes on. I don't know if it makes a sound or just puts up a visible warning or both. And then when it gets to the point where you no doubt will crash into the vehicle, it sounds like the brakes are automatically applied. From the quote that you gave and others that I have seen on the website, it doesn't sound like it will prevent the crash at all. Just if the crash is going to happen no matter what, the car slows down so the crash is less severe. 

As to whether this system works at lower speeds around 10 mph, I have no idea - but I imagine it might not. The only reason I think this is because the whole Forward Emergency Braking system probably only comes on when the car is moving at a speed that would be more than just backing up or going out the drive way. My Murano has a tire pressure monitoring system - and that only comes on when the car is actually driving on the road and moving. And I don't have the blind spot monitoring system, but I'm guessing that the lights only blink when you are driving at a speed that would be more around that of being on a road (they probably don't blink while you are backing out of the garage for example haha - but then again, I don't know).

However, perhaps the system does work at lower speeds and it would be able to make a crash like the one you described unavoidable or less severe. I'm not entirely sure how you would find out for certain. The Chat people on the Nissan website (even though they are awesome and very nice) seem to only know the car in general and the dealers I'm guessing probably don't know and will just tell you what you want to hear. You might have to buy the car and then wreck it to find out


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

I have the Platinum and the system works just fine.
It does monitor the two cars in front of you.
It doesn't work at speed below 10 mph.
I already caused it to stop the car for me twice because I was driving too close to someone turning right and my car thought I was crashing into it. I didn't clear to the left fast enough.
I was never in danger of hitting the other car but that should teach me to stay at a safer distance.


----------



## RVelle (Dec 29, 2015)

YouTube video from Nissan on the forward braking assist explained...and it's anything over 3 mph:

Watch "2015 NISSAN Murano - Forward Emergency Braking System (if so equipped)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/J-qiiVMReLw


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the video link. I was not sure if the car would stop or not. The alarm has sounded a couple of times for me just before I was going to disengage the accelerator. The other safety features are terrific.
The 360 degree camera is awesome.
Rear and cross traffic warning excellent
Lane change warning lights ditto
Adaptive cruise control is good with it set at lowest tolerance otherwise too many people keep jumping into the gap.
And has anyone got the "time for coffee" icon? It was accurate too.


----------



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

Driller said:


> Thanks for the video link. I was not sure if the car would stop or not. The alarm has sounded a couple of times for me just before I was going to disengage the accelerator. The other safety features are terrific.
> The 360 degree camera is awesome.
> Rear and cross traffic warning excellent
> Lane change warning lights ditto
> ...


It showed up on mine one day swerving a bit on the expressway (was indeed a bit tired). So it is working/is available.. I believe on SL and above.


----------



## Triprock (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if the brake lights come on when the system applies the brakes? I'd also like to know if the brake lights come on with the cruise control system detecting you're too close to the car in front of you and the system automatically applies braking.


----------

